# 7 speed hub spacing?



## jrb985 (Feb 6, 2005)

so i've got an older ('96) Lemond Tourmalet...beautiful, simple, red, steel...

The problem is it has a worn out Shimano RSX 7 speed components and I am looking to upgrade. Most posts about 7 speeds say the rear spacing on the hub is < 130mm and newer 8/9 speed hubs and freewheels will not fit. I've measured my bike and checked the specs online; the RSX rear hub has the 130 spacing. 

So will I be able to fit a newer 8/9 speed compatible hub on my bike? Is 130mm the standard rear spacing on road bikes? Thanks


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

jrb985 said:


> so i've got an older ('96) Lemond Tourmalet...beautiful, simple, red, steel...
> 
> The problem is it has a worn out Shimano RSX 7 speed components and I am looking to upgrade. Most posts about 7 speeds say the rear spacing on the hub is < 130mm and newer 8/9 speed hubs and freewheels will not fit. I've measured my bike and checked the specs online; the RSX rear hub has the 130 spacing.
> 
> So will I be able to fit a newer 8/9 speed compatible hub on my bike? Is 130mm the standard rear spacing on road bikes? Thanks


Assuming that all you have said is acurate, you can install an 8/9/10-speed system with no modifications. - TF


----------



## jrb985 (Feb 6, 2005)

thanks for the info turboturtle.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*7 to 8 speeds*

when converting from 7 to 8 speeds, provided the hub spacing is appropriate....what else must be changed? can you simply slide an 8 speed cassette onto the 7 speed body or will the body have to be replaced with an 8 speed compatible version while keeping the rest of the original 7 speed hub?

thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Does your 7 speed cassette have a spacer between the cassette and hub? If so, an 8 speed cassette will work. If not, your stuck with 7 speed,,,


----------

